# Camperpark ELCHE winter price



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I wrote in about this one last summer. We are here again for a few days but now the price is reduced because it's the winter season (although it's been hot in the afternoons and he has cleaned the pool for us to use if we like and put out sunbeds).

So until March it is 9 euro per night including electricity and free WiFi which is fast and on a secure site.
Really lovely helpful owners; motorhomers so it's what you would expect!

The only downside is no toilets or shower. BUT the access to the waste / fill services is superb so this compensates a bit. 

Also a nice little bar 5 mins walk and bus stop to centre outside camperpark. Nice walk to centre too and virtually no tourists.
GPS N 38.28226 W 0.69232


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

*Camper Park Illice*

I agree! We have just spent the weekend there. It's a really nice place to stay. Also, Elche is a lovely city with lots of palm trees, old buildings, traditional and out-of-town shopping, etc, etc. A further bonus is that Elche is one of the main places in Spain for shoe manufacturing and consequently has a few outlet centres for them. Contacts for the park (Camper Park Illice, which is the Roman name for Elche by the way) are 0034 965 425 025 or [email protected]


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is the pool heated?


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Only by the sun!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds lovely! Shame I have to work :roll:


----------

